# Bubs need home in Southern NH



## AmyJo4 (May 24, 2010)

I have babies for adoption from my oops litter. I have one male hooded agouti dumbo. The females are a Blue Dumbo Berkshire and a Siamese. I have more but they are currently on hold, if people change their mind I will put those guys up too. They should be ready to go the week of June 12th. They will be well socialized. Also I have two left from another litter, a blue female (Molly) and a hooded black male (Reaper). They need homes too (and they're ready to be picked up now!) Small rehoming fee. Email me, and I can send pics!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You may have more chance of rehoming them on goosemoose, rat shak and such forums.


----------

